# PT 99 AF Rear sight



## oldjohnsr (Feb 24, 2016)

I'm new here and having a problem. I have a pt 99 AF that I purchased in 1985 that the last time I took it out the rear sight screw broke and I lost the spring. The sight hit the ground and broke a little bit of the sight. Anyway is there anyplace that I can get new sight, screw, and spring. Thanks a lot.


----------



## joethebear (Nov 24, 2015)

Gunpartscorp.com aka Numrich.com

Please let us 
joebear47


----------

